# Lake Seneca near Pioneer, Montpelier.



## DrewB (Jul 17, 2004)

What's the scoop on Lake Seneca? I believe this is a river fed lake, can anyone tell me what's to be found, and which part of the lake is the best?


----------



## Ray_IL (Apr 5, 2004)

Drew ... I was there once before they filled the lake & looked over the private developement quite a few years ago ... I believe this is the TopoZone link below -to Lake Seneca, which is 320 acres if mem serves me correctly --


http://www.topozone.com/map.asp?z=16&n=4615443.00002169&e=695309.000063887&datum=nad83&u=6

later Gator --

PS ... select the large view button for the contour map of the lake


----------



## JP_03 (Mar 3, 2010)

Lake Seneca, just Northwest of Montpelier, OH is a man-made lake that essiantially is a flooded river. They damned up the St. Joseph river to form this lake. A fairly shallow lake with the deepest areas reaching 16-18 ft. Great lake for Largemouth bass, crappie, bluegill. With it being a river-lake it's full of blue and channel cats, and even pike. I fish this lake very often with near low competition as it is a "private" lake and the boat ramp is inaccessible to the public. If you know a member, then you can access it and I recommend it for the largemouth bass. They drained this lake in the late 90's to repair the damn. The fishing and size of the fish were much larger before the draining of the lake. Crappies that reached 18-20". The care of the fish was poor during the draining period, therefore the fish were forced to rebuild their ecosystem by nature, but it recovered well and overall, it's a good fishing lake.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

I ice fished Seneca last month. We caught a bunch of small perch and gills. Was hoping to get into a mess of crappie. Drilled and moved several times with no success finding them. The guy that owned the place on the lake told me the same story about the monster crappie prior to draining the lake for dam repairs. He still said they get several nice crappie in the spring. His best was 14 1/2" last spring.


----------

